# A wish to enter the world of alcohol



## Authur (Apr 9, 2013)

Pretty much what the title says.  I wanna know what all kinds of alcoholic drinks taste like...mostly because I only know what beer like Bud Light tastes like.  I mean yeah, it goes down smooth, but it tastes like water and I can probably drink about 6 or 8 before I even feel a buzz.  Platinum only SLIGHTLY hastens the process.

I want to taste the really GOOD stuff, like margaritas, mud slides, all kinds of mixed up drinks, and maybe a mojito.  Problem is, I'm kind of uneducated about the subject...I mean, I've seen some of this before, and as for Vodka, I at least had one jello shot on St. Patrick's Day when I was in Five Points at Columbia, SC...but other than that, I haven't been exposed to liquor.  Like, at all.  I also want to learn how to develop a taste for it without puking my guts up all over the place, because the thing I'm most afraid of when I finally try to drink it is being floored by the sheer alcohol percentage and basically throwing up after like, a few sips.

So yeah, I'd be pretty happy if someone gave me some good info on drinks like these, since I really wanna try 'em, but don't wanna throw my guts up trying.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 9, 2013)

What? Getting shitfaced and puking your guts out is part of the experience, or so I hear.

Why don't ya just go for it?
Happy poisonings!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 9, 2013)

Authur said:


> Pretty much what the title says.  I wanna know what all kinds of alcoholic drinks taste like...mostly because I only know what beer like Bud Light tastes like.  I mean yeah, it goes down smooth, but it tastes like water and I can probably drink about 6 or 8 before I even feel a buzz.  Platinum only SLIGHTLY hastens the process.
> 
> I want to taste the really GOOD stuff, like margaritas, mud slides, all kinds of mixed up drinks, and maybe a mojito.  Problem is, I'm kind of uneducated about the subject...I mean, I've seen some of this before, and as for Vodka, I at least had one jello shot on St. Patrick's Day when I was in Five Points at Columbia, SC...but other than that, I haven't been exposed to liquor.  Like, at all.  I also want to learn how to develop a taste for it without puking my guts up all over the place, because the thing I'm most afraid of when I finally try to drink it is being floored by the sheer alcohol percentage and basically throwing up after like, a few sips.
> 
> So yeah, I'd be pretty happy if someone gave me some good info on drinks like these, since I really wanna try 'em, but don't wanna throw my guts up trying.



You seem to be forgetting that you have to drink a significant amount before you start puking your guts up.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, for most people a single drink isn't going to have you laying on the floor puking in your mouth and suffocating on your vomit.

Drink in moderation if you want to actually enjoy it.  Maybe when you're out to dinner have a cocktail with it, since a lot of restaurants have a bar of some sort or at least wine.  Go to a local brewery and taste test some of the beers there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You seem to be forgetting that you have to drink a significant amount before you start puking your guts up.


The only times I've really puked while drinking was that the alcoholic beverage tasted fucking horrible personally.  I can drink a ton of alcohol, but you slip a alcoholic beverage that tastes like piss I'm going to vomit all over you.


----------



## Azure (Apr 9, 2013)

do what i used to do. which is drink from a hose that is gravity fed from the bottle. i didnt throw up, but im a fucking legend.


----------



## BRN (Apr 9, 2013)

Yo.

*Ciders*

Ciders are always produced with fruit being the main ingredient. The texture of these drinks tends to be a lot like sparkling water - you know, very soft liquid with ragged bubbles. 'Real' ciders take all of their flavour and colour from the fruit used to make them, so you might say a cider is like fruit juice. However, the alcohol in cider comes from all the natural sugar being 'fermented' into alcohol, so take away the sweetness of fruit and add a more acrid sharpness to it, as if the apple or pear had been mixed with citrus fruit.

*Beer*

You've done this one. It's got the texture and colour of cider but with none of the fruitiness - it's savoury. There's a hell of a lot of differences between beers, but let's say that they vary in sharpness and bitterness. If it's less sharp and more bitter, then it goes well with foods, but most tend to be a light drink that you can drink whenever.

*Ale*

You might have not done this one. We're talking Guiness and such, but I've drank less of these, because they're not a personal favourite. They're very dark in colour and tend to be more alcoholic and better with food.

*Vodka*

This is kind of an entry-level spirit. It's clear, very slightly less heavy than water. If it is pure vodka, it will not have a taste, but the alcohol content will make it taste like fire if you're new to alcohol. It can be mixed with soda to spice up the drink (about 1:5 ratio is best) and this is how many people enjoy it, but connosieurs will drink it 'straight' or 'neat'. 

*Whisky*

My favourite. Bourbon whiskies, like Jack Daniels branded whisky, are sweeter. They have a golden colouring. Again, a whisky will taste like deep fire if you're not used to alcohol, but if you're experienced enough not to get that sense, then it starts to taste like the barrel it was stored in. This is actually rather pleasant, because of the texture of whisky. This becomes more true the 'older' the whisky is. Different barrels have different properties - some barrels are used to store other alcohols before they are used to store whisky, which can impart some special flavours. 

*Rum*

This is like the cheesecake of spirits. It's sweet, light, and generally coloured by the fruit used to make it. I don't know much about rum - it's not a personal favourite - but it goes well both 'neat' and with sodas.

*Tequila*

Holy shit fuck.

*Cocktails*

My favourites are the Margharita and Mojito.

The margharita is a tequila-based drink which is flavoured with "Triple Sec", salt and citrus. It's a savoury and salty drink which tends to divide opinion.

The mojito is a far lighter, far sweeter cocktail often mixed with sugar and mint, and is a popular favourite (but it's also characterised as being a  gay man's drink, so I dunno, be aware of that).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 9, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> What? Getting shitfaced and puking your guts out is part of the experience, or so I hear.
> 
> Why don't ya just go for it?
> Happy poisonings!


 I've never had that experience before. One time I was home alone and made a mixed drink using too much or too strong liquor. To 'clear my head', I took a hot shower. WHen I turned off the water I got drowsy and slept until the whole thing was dry. We had a cat named Mitts at the time- I kept calling him 'Mitsch' and he wanted nothing to do with me.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm broke so most of what I drink is piss water. But my favorite drinks are stouts, wine, and rum so I can only talk intelligibly about those.

Stouts are dark, heavy beers. They have a variety of tastes, but are pretty universally stronger than other beers (excluding IPAs). Not recommended for heavy drinking because they're so dense and thick. 

Wines obviously come in many shades. Reds tend to be the more acquired taste as whites are sweeter and more approachable. Also not recommended for heavy drinking because ... it's wine. But it's so good.

Rum's pretty good. There are some nice spiced varieties. Makes really tasty cocktails.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 9, 2013)

I am a cider drinker
I drinks it all of the day
I am a cider drinker
It soothes all me troubles away
Oo-arr-oo-arr-ay


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 9, 2013)

Uneducated? Dammit kid, find the nearest liquor store and EDUCATE YOURSELF IMMEDIATELY. Stuck for choice? Buy the stuff that's alcoholic =P


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 9, 2013)

If you want to sample alcohol, fine but please drink lightly and responsibly. I don't want to sound like someone's parents but I do think this forum should not actually recommend someone become an alcoholic. 

That said, I do like fruit and nut-flavored cordials like Fra Angelico, Midori, and if you're really brave, the licorice-flavored 80 proof Jagermeister. If you like something that can mix well with soft drinks, Jack Daniel's and Crown Royal are very nice, too. Just space them out and you should be okay.


----------



## TigerBeacon (Apr 9, 2013)

Most people here have the types of alcohol covered. I think its just as important to know _why_ you are suddenly interested in it. I mean, people don't need to have a reason to try different foods or drinks, but you shouldn't take the 'drink responsibly' reminder for granted- alcohol in unregulated amounts does shit to your brain, and you possibly may not like the feeling it generates. Alcohol is a depressor- its effects include widespread muscle relaxation, including your brain. If you're new to it and drinking a good amount at a time, you'll probably notice going to the bathroom a lot on top of that (because of the muscle relaxation and the ethanol in the alcohol). And as long as you're drinking slow and taking it easy, you'll can measure the buzz it gives you long before you reach the point where you've probably taken too much and possibly suffer the metabolic whiplash infamously known as a 'hangover'. Part of the prevention is making sure you're properly hydrated (drinking water before, during, and after drinking alcohol) and NOT use pain pills during the aftermath while your liver is busy detoxifying.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 9, 2013)

SIX said:


> *Tequila*
> 
> Holy shit fuck.



I'll take it from here.

Tequila is made from the blue agave plant surrounding the city of Tequila in Jalisco, Mexico. The drink is technically a subset of a common Mexican spirit, mezcal, which is made from various forms of agave, however tequila is far more well known outside of Mexico. The drink's color can vary, from clear to various shades of amber, all dependent on how long it has been aging in barrels. The drink by itself can range from a taste that is slightly sweet and earthy, to something akin to drinking jet fuel that will strip your fucking throat raw. If the bottle suggests to chill the drink before serving (doing so will dull the taste and sensation that you're drinking goddamn paint thinner), it is not 100% agave, and will most likely taste like goddamn jet fuel. Have salt and lime ready, or just mix it into a cocktail. As a note, first-timers should drink this sparingly. Tequila will kick your ass if you're not careful.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't have much to help you on this subject. 
I occasionally drink a glass of Whisky (Chivas Regal, Jack Daniel's, James Martin's are my favourite, especially when they're "old" (30-Year James Martin's <3) ... When none of these are around, only Logan will do).
I reccommend you not to "Drink Till you Pass out" because, honestly, that's a waste of money, alcohol and you will never get to appreciate what you're drinking. Be nice, be moderate. If you want to really feel the taste, one or two glasses will suffice.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I am a cider drinker
> I drinks it all of the day
> I am a cider drinker
> It soothes all me troubles away
> Oo-arr-oo-arr-ay


If I had a theme song it would be-
"~_I really love my Alcohol
It makes me really Queer
I start myself with Bourbon
Wash it down with some cheap beer
And then I chug some Red Wine
Drinking Vodka is not enough
Don't give me Gin and Tonic
Man that drink is pussy stuff
Then I go for some Jack Daniels
But I add a little twist
I throw some Absynthe in the cup
To make the bestest mix
Now I'm starting to feel the buzz
But I'm still a ways away
Man I better drink this Green Label
Six glasses makes my day
Now I think it's safe to say 
That I'm no longer in a funk *hic*
Cause I've drunk enough to kill a horse
I'm finally fucking drunk! *thud*_~"


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

smoke weed instead


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 9, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> smoke weed instead


'tis a thread for drunks, not you, pothead.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

Which you are not.

So fuck off, retard.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 9, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Fuck off, retard.


Oh, but you are so wicked, Lucy Bones!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

I mean, you've clearly shown yourself many times to know absolutely nothing about any sort of chemical that causes a head change, so why are you posting in this thread? To push your self-righteous straight-edge crap? Go jump off a cliff if you're gonna do that.

Me, I'm not much of a drinker, because I see smoking as a much better alternative.

I still enjoy a drink every now and then, but usually for flavor rather than to get drunk.

I don't like most beers, but I can enjoy a Newcastle or a malt liquor.

Usually I like drinking fruity drinks and various hard liquors and mixed drinks.

White Russian is still my favorite mixed drink.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol @ all the people in here flailing about you becoming an alcoholic just because you have an interest in trying drinks. Jesus christ, guys, lighten up.

Booze is good and it's an entire culinary universe in itself. Drink what you like because you think it tastes good. There's no rule that says you have to get drunk. 

I like whiskey straight, and as far as cocktails go, my personal favorite is the jade martini (1 part coconut rum, 1 part midori, 2 parts pineapple juice, shake with ice and strain over a cherry). Beer wise, avoid American domestics and go straight for European stuff - I like stouts. For red wines, I like Shiraz (Vinaceous' Snake Charmer is my favorite) - very good with red meat or salmon. White wines, I prefer Rieslings (German imports, domestic is gross) - they go well with some white grapes and mild cheese.

Have fun, and ignore the alarmists here.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

I recommend to any person ever and especially the OP to find yourself a place where you can find quality red wines. They're delicious to drink and even better to cook with. 

EVERY KITCHEN NEEDS GOOD RED WINE.


----------



## Inciatus (Apr 9, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> If I had a theme song it would be-
> "~_I really love my Alcohol
> It makes me really Queer
> I start myself with Bourbon
> ...


I see you like Berry Punch's singing telegram. - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bIQ8DpGHnk&list=FLVlOrftevBVeM_MOgX0AuFw


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 9, 2013)

Ugh. I fuckin hate when people get drunk. They always wanna fight people. Not saying all are like that, but when they are, it just tears people apart around them. Whenever I drink any kind of liquor, it's usually on holidays or something. I have a very small amount.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm a super happy drunk, always have been.

My only problem is that if I've had a lot to drink I tend to want to be clingy.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 9, 2013)

Everyone is a happy or laid-back drunk in their minds.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Everyone is a happy drunk in their minds.



Cliff.

Go jump off one.


----------



## toddf-alt (Apr 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I am a cider drinker
> I drinks it all of the day
> I am a cider drinker
> It soothes all me troubles away
> Oo-arr-oo-arr-ay



I prefer all kind of alcohol.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 9, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Cliff.
> 
> Go jump off one.


Why, it's true!

You'll hardly ever find a sober person who openly admits they get a little confrontational or that they beat their dogs and children while under the influence!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Why, it's true!
> 
> You'll hardly ever find a sober person who openly admits they get a little confrontational or that they beat their dogs and children while under the influence!



Seriously, every time you post you just get dumber and dumber.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh my god Hinalle, stop. He's asking for what booze tastes good. You're just being fucking obnoxious.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 9, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Seriously, every time you post you just get dumber and dumber.


You get angry and stubborn when you know you're wrong.




Zuckerdachs said:


> Oh my god Hinalle, stop. He's asking for what booze tastes good. You're just being fucking obnoxious.


Hey, I'm not the one who brought drunk types up!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I'll take it from here.
> 
> Tequila is made from the blue agave plant surrounding the city of Tequila in Jalisco, Mexico. The drink is technically a subset of a common Mexican spirit, mezcal, which is made from various forms of agave, however tequila is far more well known outside of Mexico. The drink's color can vary, from clear to various shades of amber, all dependent on how long it has been aging in barrels. The drink by itself can range from a taste that is slightly sweet and earthy, to something akin to drinking jet fuel that will strip your fucking throat raw. If the bottle suggests to chill the drink before serving (doing so will dull the taste and sensation that you're drinking goddamn paint thinner), it is not 100% agave, and will most likely taste like goddamn jet fuel. Have salt and lime ready, or just mix it into a cocktail. As a note, first-timers should drink this sparingly. Tequila will kick your ass if you're not careful.


Remember with fine tequila you sip it like you would a single malt scotch or bourbon.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> You get angry and stubborn when you know you're wrong.



Uh, I get pissed at idiots who have nothing to do but try and spread their idiocy.

Nobody cares that you're straight-edge. We never will. Being straight-edge, you will never know anything about mind-altering substances. Your words mean jack shit. You are totally incorrect, that's why I'm getting a little pissed. People here would like to discuss booze, not hear about what you think about it, which is scientifically wrong in the first place. So fuck off, you ignorant little shit.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 9, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Hey, I'm not the one who brought drunk types up!



No, but you're derailing the thread and being needlessly confrontational. The OP even said he wants to try out drinks without getting drunk or sick. Just take your BS elsewhere, it's getting to the point where even seeing your name in a post is incredibly unpleasant.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 9, 2013)

Every single piece of alcohol I have drunk tasted like a dead bum's STD-filled piss mixed with the liquid life essence of a dead Elder God.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

I love me some Stoli.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 9, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Uh, I get pissed at idiots who have nothing to do but try and spread their idiocy.
> 
> Nobody cares that you're straight-edge. We never will. Being straight-edge, you will never know anything about mind-altering substances. Your words mean jack shit. You are totally incorrect, that's why I'm getting a little pissed. People here would like to discuss booze, not hear about what you think about it, which is scientifically wrong in the first place. So fuck off, you ignorant little shit.


Still sporting that "you won't know it until you try it" bullshit?
It's amazing how quickly you are to dismiss anything with that little card!
Hey, and I've always said I respect your decision to use these things. I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything. But that doesn't mean I'm not allowed to have a negative opinion of it!


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 9, 2013)

You can have a negative opinion of something without antagonizing people every third breath.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> I don't have much to help you on this subject.
> I occasionally drink a glass of Whisky (Shiva's Regal, Jack Daniel's, James Martin's are my favourite, especially when they're "old" (30-Year James Martin's <3) ... When none of these are around, only Logan will do).
> I reccommend you not to "Drink Till you Pass out" because, honestly, that's a waste of money, alcohol and you will never get to appreciate what you're drinking. Be nice, be moderate. If you want to really feel the taste, one or two glasses will suffice.


It's Chivas Regal my good man.


Also there are good domestic wines and beers.  With domestic beers people usually think bud or coors(macro breweries).  There are a lot of American micro brews that are high quality and tasty.  Though my favorite beers come from Germany and Belgium.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Still sporting that "you won't know it until you try it" bullshit?
> It's amazing how quickly you are to dismiss anything with that little card!
> Hey, and I've always said I respect your decision to use these things. I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything. But that doesn't mean I'm not allowed to have a negative opinion of it!



Except your negative opinion is based on jack shit, because it's not just that you haven't tried it. It's because everything you've been spouting out of your retarded mouth is FALSE.

Most people are not violent when they are drunk. These are usually the heavier, tougher males and strong-willed, more-often-than-not religious females. 

Most people get drunk and just flop around. But you wouldn't know shit about that, would you, Hinalle? You're a fucking prick who just yells what he thinks without having anything to back himself up because all he wants to do is be heard and regarded as some sort of correct, even though you're 100% full of shit.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

Let's please not start this shit again guys...


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 9, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Except your negative opinion is based on jack shit, because it's not just that you haven't tried it. It's because everything you've been spouting out of your retarded mouth is FALSE.
> 
> Most people are not violent when they are drunk. These are usually the heavier, tougher males and strong-willed, more-often-than-not religious females.
> 
> Most people get drunk and just flop around. But you wouldn't know shit about that, would you, Hinalle? You're a fucking prick who just yells what he thinks without having anything to back himself up because all he wants to do is be heard and regarded as some sort of correct, even though you're 100% full of shit.


Why, it's based on things we see , and continue to see every day. The stigma surrounding alcoholism isn't baseless, you surely know.

If your constant swearing , insults and agressiveness while sober are any indicative , I'd shudder to think how badly you'd behave while heavily under the influence.
Some happy drunk you are! Hahaha


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 9, 2013)

So many ugly words in this thread!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Why, it's based on things we see , and continue to see every day. The stigma surrounding alcoholism isn't baseless, you surely know.
> 
> If your constant swearing , insults and agressiveness while sober are any indicative , I'd shudder to think how badly you'd behave while heavily under the influence.
> Some happy drunk you are! Hahaha


I'm not drunk, you fucking idiot.

I've always been angrier sober. It's why I smoke so much weed. Because people like you make me want to fucking blow my brains out.

I hate having to share the planet with people as stupid as you.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 9, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> I'm not drunk, you fucking idiot.
> 
> I've always been angrier sober. It's why I smoke so much weed. Because people like you make me want to fucking blow my brains out.
> 
> I hate having to share the planet with people as stupid as you.


Are you even reading?
I did say you were sober at the moment,which is specifically why I was even questioning whether you were really a happy drunk or not to begin with. Are you so angry right now that you're skipping words? Sounds like someone who can behave properly when on their liquor.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Are you even reading?
> I did say you were sober at the moment,which is specifically why I was even questioning whether you were really a happy drunk or not to begin with. Are you so angry right now that you're skipping words? Sounds like someone who can hold their liquor.



Seriously, fuck right the hell off, you ignorant piece of shit.

I now know I can never take any post you ever put up seriously again.

Everything you say is just shit. You remind me of The Pope.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't bother with the piss. Get some good stuff, like whiskey, bourbon, cognac, and vodka for drinks n' such.
I can't say I've drank many varieties, but I really like whiskey, and vodka is pretty good too. I found my fave range to be 30-40%
Oh, and Rum is pure awesome


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

Well this thread went to hell in a hand basket fast.  Thanks guys for turning a potentially good thread into a heaping pile of dog shit.


Hinalle, quit instigating repetitive arguments. 
Lucy, just ignore hinalle and stop getting your panties in a bunch over trivial bullshit.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Well this thread went to hell in a hand basket fast.  Thanks guys for turning a potentially good thread into a heaping pile of dog shit.



Blame the moron who thought it would be fun to be a condescending prick with his straight-edge bullshit.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 9, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Blame the moron who thought it would be fun to be a condescending prick with his straight-edge bullshit.



Hey I'm straight-edge. 

I take offense to that.

My feels.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 9, 2013)

Hehe. Thanks for proving my point, Lucy.


And come, we didn't ruin the thread at all. We were literally the only ones discussing here [we are on a forum after all]. Plenty of people still replied to the OP with suggestions and what not. I don't see what's stopping you now.
I don't bite :3


----------



## Recel (Apr 9, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> So many ugly words in this thread!



I bet they can't top my high score! :V

On topic: If you really want to try a lot of different beverages and liquors, than the only advice I can give you is do one at a time, and I mean as in a day. Some things just don't mix, and unless you drink a really small amount of both, you will feel awful and maybe even puke even if you mix only small amounts. This seems to differ between people, as I saw guys drinking everything without a problem, but it's something to keep in mind.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Hey I'm straight-edge.
> 
> I take offense to that.


But ilu tank, you know that.

Plus, you're not a little shithead about it like Hinalle, who I've just added to my ignore list so I don't have to read his pointless idiocy.


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 9, 2013)

Some of you guys get riled up really easily though. If you feel someone is attacking you, just use the report function. Getting into a pissing contest just ends up being a tit for tat circle jerk and is pretty pointless.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm sober with severe anxiety problems. That's what I do when I haven't had any weed, I freak out because idiots get to me way easier. After I smoke, I'm calm and collected. How about that for those everyone-should-be-straight-edge pricks?

On topic: I like booze, but I use it to cook more than to drink, lol.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 9, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Some of you guys get riled up really easily though. If you feel someone is attacking you, just use the report function. Getting into a pissing contest just ends up being a tit for tat circle jerk and is pretty pointless.


There were so many insults, I lost count!
I don't really get upset easily, though. As far as I'm concerned, it was just a discussion as any other.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

And then Hinalle kept going off topic and I laughed at his retarded face.


Still on topic: I'm curious as to what brands of vodka people on FAF like. I enjoy Stoli the most.


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyways

I like sweet red wine. I've heard wine hangovers can be particularly terrible, but I've never had one. I used to be -hard- drinker back in the day, but now I hardly touch it. Too much hassle. I won't drive drunk and I don't like being sober and surrounded by drunks. 

Worst hangover I ever had lasted for 3 days. Could not eat anything during that time and could only sip water. It was new years 2000. Brandy and beers were my poison of choice back then.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

Recently I have starting to enjoy the finer brother of tequila, Mezcal.  Imagine tequila and scotch had a baby.  Also mezcal is the one with the worm, not tequila.  It goes especially well with a concoction of fresh lime juice, tomato juice with a sprinkle of tajiÃ¬n(a seasoning of salt, dehydrated lime, and dry chili).  During FC this year we went to a good Mexican restaurant that had a nice selection of mezcal, I dropped at least $200 on lunch and sampling the finer mezcals they had to offer.  That was a good day.

As for vodka I think stoli goes down like rocket fuel, but my fave vodka I have yet to find though I do enjoy russian standard or Ketel One.

My fave out of all spirits is scotch with a fine cigar. My fave scotch ive tried so far is Lagavulin 12 yr.  I don't drink it often cuz it's expensive.  I got a bottle a few years ago for my birthday and I've only had about an 1/8 of it so far.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 9, 2013)

The only hard stuff that I can just drink and drink is applejack. Took some getting used to, but now I love the stuff.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> The only hard stuff that I can just drink and drink is applejack. Took some getting used to, but now I love the stuff.


If you like cider try anything from FoxBarrel.  Not because furfag(well when I tried it, it was because furfag), because it's good.  My fave so far is their elderberry and rhubarb cider.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

Man, now I just want a White Russian...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> Medovukha / thread.
> 
> Well that is if you can even acquire it wherever you reside.  Anyway personal recommendation of mine, as per _mixing _with vodka; that's quite depressing...Just a bias thou, as I cannot recall a single person that _I _personally know who does this.


Well with shitty vodka(or any other low quality spirit) you mix drinks.  The whole cocktail thing was created back during prohibition to mask the nasty tasting bathtub spirits.  But your right, any good quality spirit should be served neat, sipped and enjoyed.  I always get a chuckle when people order a $20 shot and slam it down.

Also medovuka sounds good.  If I ever come across it I must give it a try.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> If you like cider try anything from FoxBarrel.  Not because furfag(well when I tried it, it was because furfag), because it's good.  My fave so far is their elderberry and rhubarb cider.



There's also Spire if you want something like Apple fizz, but with a heavy kick.
Crispin for something a little dryer, darker and somewhat sweet. (odd, I know)
Hornsby's (For the Rhino). I like the Amber variety more. The crisp is good enough to drink during the warmer months.
Original sin: Nice cherry undertones with it and reminds me more of a wine than a cider if you want something sweet.
J.K's Scrumpy is good if you want something less booze tasting and more on the flavorful side.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> There's also Spire if you want something like Apple fizz, but with a heavy kick.
> Crispin for something a little dryer, darker and somewhat sweet. (odd, I know)
> Hornsby's (For the Rhino). I like the Amber variety more. The crisp is good enough to drink during the warmer months.
> Original sin: Nice cherry undertones with it and reminds me more of a wine than a cider if you want something sweet.
> J.K's Scrumpy is good if you want something less booze tasting and more on the flavorful side.


I like the sound of Crispin, I tend to lean towards the dryer sides.  Especially when it comes to champagne or sparkling wine. Same with martinis, I always get mine extra dry.  It's a silly term because it's regarding something that's wet.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I like the sound of Crispin, I tend to lean towards the dryer sides.  Especially when it comes to champagne or sparkling wine. Same with martinis, I always get mine extra dry.  It's a silly term because it's regarding something that's wet.



You'd want either Spire Amber, Crispin , and maybe Hornsby's amber. They have a dry white-wine and refreshing taste to them. Hornsby's is a generic one which you can find at almost any Grocery store nowadays.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You'd want either Spire Amber, Crispin , and maybe Hornsby's amber. They have a dry white-wine and refreshing taste to them. Hornsby's is a generic one which you can find at almost any Grocery store nowadays.


Oh yeah Hornsby's is plentiful around here.  Next time I'm in the mood for cider I've made a note of your suggestions.  We have a place down the road called Total Wine & More that has soooo much to chose from.  Sometimes I'll spend hours in there building my own six or 12 pack with the hundreds upon hundreds different beers they have to offer.  They also have a proper walk in humador that has quite the selection of cigars...damn it smells good in there.  The night before FC I dropped a good $400 at that place, then realized we didn't have enough room in the car to bring the majority of it. D:


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Oh yeah Hornsby's is plentiful around here.  Next time I'm in the mood for cider I've made a note of your suggestions.  We have a place down the road called Total Wine & More that has soooo much to chose from.  Sometimes I'll spend hours in there building my own six or 12 pack with the hundreds upon hundreds different beers they have to offer.  They also have a proper walk in humador that has quite the selection of cigars...damn it smells good in there.  The night before FC I dropped a good $400 at that place, then realized we didn't have enough room in the car to bring the majority of it. D:



I have a Total wine and more about 5 blocks from my house. I can spend hours in there.

Also, check out Beer Advocate from time to time to get a general look at any other ciders, beers, and I think they do wines.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 9, 2013)

(jesus it's amazing to see a thread getting derailed this quickly ._.)



d.batty said:


> It's Chivas Regal my good man.


Ahh goodness what a huge mistake D: thanks for noticing, dear sir.

Huh, I never like wine. And it's a common thing to drink along with meals.
Beer... yeah it's nice but it's not really something fine to drink. Still prefer whisky above all other things I tasted so far... It's quite strange though, I've never tasted Rum before. I really need to find one bottle nearby :V


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 9, 2013)

If your at all interested in beer, I'd highly suggest checking out the craft beer and micro-brews that are available in your area. They taste way better than the cheap stuff and will get you drunk much faster if that is what you want and there is much more variety avalible.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I have a Total wine and more about 5 blocks from my house. I can spend hours in there.
> 
> Also, check out Beer Advocate from time to time to get a general look at any other ciders, beers, and I think they do wines.


Hell yeah, total wine is like a playground for adults.  Will keep that site bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> (jesus it's amazing to see a thread getting derailed this quickly ._.)
> 
> 
> Ahh goodness what a huge mistake D: thanks for noticing, dear sir.
> ...



Give Sailor Jerry's rum a whirl. It's very good with Mexican Coca-Cola.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

Careful with the sailor, that guy will sneak up on you and kick your ass XD

Yeah Mexican coca cola is so much better, they use real cane sugar instead of that nasty synthetic crap like they do every where else and they still use glass bottles.  Glass is key to any good  bottled drink.  That's the main reason I don't drink sobe anymore, ever since they converted to plastic bottles it just doesn't taste the same anymore.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Careful with the sailor, that guy will sneak up on you and kick your ass XD
> 
> Yeah Mexican coca cola is so much better, they use real cane sugar instead of that nasty synthetic crap like they do every where else and they still use glass bottles.  Glass is key to any good  bottled drink.  That's the main reason I don't drink sobe anymore, ever since they converted to plastic bottles it just doesn't taste the same anymore.


I was just introduced to Mexicoke. A friend of mine sent me two bottles from Mexico last week and OMG...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I was just introduced to Mexicoke. A friend of mine sent me two bottles from Mexico last week and OMG...


Yup mexicoke is the bees knees!

If you like root beer floats, instead of root beer use mexicoke, myers dark rum, a splash of maraschino cherry juice(or grenadine), and chocolate ice cream.  Erremgee


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 9, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> I'm not drunk, you fucking idiot.
> 
> I've always been angrier sober. It's why I smoke so much weed. Because people like you make me want to fucking blow my brains out.
> 
> I hate having to share the planet with people as stupid as you.


 Well that's a good excuse to smoke weed :roll:


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 9, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Well that's a good excuse to smoke weed :roll:



It's pretty much self medication?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 9, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> It's pretty much self medication?


 I don't know, it just sounded immature to me, especially when my father did drugs and caused problems for my family, because he wanted to just do it to be happy. I just hate how people make it like it's all you need to be happy. It makes people fucking stupid and not think. I am not telling them they can't do drugs, but to me it's a little selfish in some way, especially on how it affects people around them, emotionally and physically. You think weed is all benefit? Too much of anything isn't good for you, and hearing some people who smoked it and how it changed their life dramatically in a a negative way, but, everyone is different, so I guess I can't argue that. I am not straight-edge by any means, I feel like they live their lives very limited, which is good in a way, because they are being responsible for their actions for the most part. There are people who smoke weed responsibly or occasionally, which I support in a way. I can't control anyone on what they do, but just expressing my feelings about drugs in general. I just like seeing people naturally who they are and not their life being ran on by drugs. It's like talking to people who aren't even there when they are high or drunk.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

Sweet monkey Jesus, quit derailing the fucking thread.


----------



## Azure (Apr 9, 2013)

i got the recipe mang

you gonna need

1 40oz Old English

1 can 4loko flavor of your choice

1 half pint E&J bourbon

a giant water bottle

mix that shit

drink it up

slam into the sidewalk


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Sweet monkey Jesus, quit derailing the fucking thread.



I'm going to back up what D.batty said.



Azure said:


> i got the recipe mang
> 
> you gonna need
> 
> ...



That's called Dirty South magic juice.


----------



## Azure (Apr 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> That's called Dirty South magic juice.


where i come from, we call it a sidewalk slam. and we drank it like this


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 9, 2013)

One of the most disgusting tasting, but amusing drinks I've ever had was a Flaming Blue Jesus.
They light it on fire.

Closely related is the flaming blue Lamborghini.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> One of the most disgusting tasting, but amusing drinks I've ever had was a Flaming Blue Jesus.
> They light it on fire.
> 
> Closely related is the flaming blue Lamborghini.


That was pretty tits right there


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 9, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> One of the most disgusting tasting, but amusing drinks I've ever had was a Flaming Blue Jesus.
> They light it on fire.
> 
> Closely related is the flaming blue Lamborghini.


 Jesus turns into Tabuu.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Remember with fine tequila you sip it like you would a single malt scotch or bourbon.



Yes, forgot to add this. A good tequila can be enjoyed without licking salt off your hand slamming the shot and sucking back on a lime (though it's a great flavor combination).

As well, the best choices are silver label Tequilas. A silver label only goes through two distillations, preserving much of the agave piÃ±a's sweetness, whereas a third will remove much of that flavor.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 9, 2013)

Tequila Rose is a good example of a Tequila you can just sip on, but it's also a mix of strawberry liquor  , so I wouldn't exactly consider it a pure or high quality Tequila.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh I like tequila too. I don't know much about it, but it's a pretty good taste. 
I like to lime + salt that shiz.


----------



## Nashida (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm more of a rum girl myself, my favorite has to be Malibu but I do enjoy Captain Morgan. Mix that with some Coke and it's all good.

That being said, my liquor cabinet currently has Midori Melon, Lloyd's Root Beer Vodka, Bacardi Coconut Rum, DeKuyper Peach, and a couple of other bits and pieces. I'm the house's resident mixologist. At least once a month I go down to the store and get my usual stuff, then start picking things that may go well together. We tried making a root beer float with root beer and vanilla vodka.

I'm also going to pitch an app I have on my phone called Mixology. It lets you store what you have to make drinks with, then gives you different recipes for shots, cocktails, and other drinks. You can also look up recipes and it will give you a list you can then take to the store with you.

Now don't get me wrong, I still love me a good brew and some wine (although not so big a fan of reds; give me a good Riesling any day), but I like experimenting with stuff and seeing what tastes good or not.

And since the weather's getting warmer I'll share my favorite recipe (that I can't make now as I can't find Midori anywhere in China):

2 shot Midori Melon (or any melon liqueur; usually I use DeKuyper)
2 shot rum (coconut works best)
2 shot peach schnapps
2 shot sweet and sour mix
1 can of lemon lime soda (usually diet Sprite works best or Sierra Mist)

Combine  above ingredients in a shaker, then pour into a blender filled with ice. Blend the ice until it takes on a slushy form. Serve in a margarita glass with a slice of watermelon.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 10, 2013)

Some of my favorites are cinammon schnapps, sake, Guinness, Corona, Stone IPA, and the insanely good Rum Chata.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally! A thread I can relate to.

Go for the heavy duty liquor-Every Clear to start your journey to bed spins, hangovers, killing brain cells, liver disease, death.
Then try boiler makers (shot of whiskey with a pint of beer).
If your have a sweet tooth, try Oozo. It has a nice licorice taste to it.

Now, why do you want to start drinking? It doesn't do the body any good. Take it from someone who was a heavy drinker, don't do it.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 10, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> If your have a sweet tooth, try Oozo. It has a nice licorice taste to it.



If you add ice, it turns into a milky color.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 10, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If you add ice, it turns into a milky color.


That's the anise reacting to water.  Same with absinthe and any other liquer that has anise in it.

Also it's ouzo. Not oozo.


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2013)

>drinking alcohol for the sole purpose of getting shitfaced

Shiggy diggy doo, where are you?


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> That's the anise reacting to water.  Same with absinthe and any other liquer that has anise in it.
> 
> Also it's ouzo. Not oozo.



Drink enough of it and you'd be oozo. LOL!
Damn I miss Everclear, Clear Springs and the good/potent stuff (moonshine-the illegal variety of course)


----------



## Percy (Apr 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I was just introduced to Mexicoke. A friend of mine sent me two bottles from Mexico last week and OMG...


Popping in to say that Mexicoke is best coke.

Also that I too have recently delved into the world of alcohol. Yet being under 21 really doesn't do me any good here in the US. >.>


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 11, 2013)

I doubt that OP is still reading this thread because of HOLY FUCK PEOPLE, but I think a good beginner's drink is Smirnoff Ice. The 5% abv puts it on par with most beers, but it tastes
SO.

MUCH.

BETTER.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 11, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> I doubt that OP is still reading this thread because of HOLY FUCK PEOPLE, but I think a good beginner's drink is Smirnoff Ice. The 5% abv puts it on par with most beers, but it tastes
> SO.
> 
> MUCH.
> ...



I disagree. First start with the really potent stuff (moonshine or everclear) then go down to beer. "Boss" is one of the higher abv beers around-but it tastes like crap. Oh and if want to play a prank on someone you hate, give them a bottle of Lucky Buddha beer. It smells like cat pee and tastes even worse.


----------



## DReaper3 (Apr 11, 2013)

What do you all think of Jagermeister?  I love it personally, especially when mixed with Monster.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 11, 2013)

DReaper3 said:


> What do you all think of Jagermeister?  I love it personally, especially when mixed with Monster.



Jagermeister straight isn't really that good, but it's better than Red Bull straight. Put them together, and you have a Jagerbomb, which I quite enjoy! Just gotta make sure there's enough Jager to cover the Red Bull nastiness, though. As for mixing with Monster, I dunno. I wouldn't still call it a Jagerbomb because it isn't the same thing.


----------



## DReaper3 (Apr 11, 2013)

I think the "bomb" part simply means that it's mixed with an energy drink.  I've drank a lot of Jager bombs and I've found that Red Bull doesn't like me.  So I mix it with Monster instead. (Or in a pinch Mt. Dew.)


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 11, 2013)

I have been known to make this drink not sure if it has a name but you get vanilla vodka and mix it with root beer schnapps about half and half it tastes really good.


----------



## BRN (Apr 11, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> I disagree. First start with the really potent stuff (moonshine or everclear) then go down to beer. "Boss" is one of the higher abv beers around-but it tastes like crap. Oh and if want to play a prank on someone you hate, give them a bottle of Lucky Buddha beer. It smells like cat pee and tastes even worse.



Blegh. You wouldn't recommend someone to start on really potent stuff, surely? 

I'm down with the guy who suggested Smirnoff Ice. "Alcopops" like that are a great first drink.



DReaper3 said:


> What do you all think of Jagermeister? I love it personally, especially when mixed with Monster.



Delicious straight, but very quickly becomes too much of a good thing. Mix it with energy drinks and it's just incredible, but hey, I like energy drinks. 

But it's definitely a party drink. Whisky's better for drinking alone.


I've also got some VSOP cognac I've yet to open, because the bottle's so deliciously ornate (a bottle-sized jaguar is carved and embossed around the side of the whole bottle <3) that I can't stand to have to empty it. Anyone tried the stuff?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm a pussy so I prefer sweet drinks that I can't taste the alcohol at all.
If you are like this you will enjoy a good Mudslide. Don't buy the already mixed shit from the store. It's disgusting. Go to an actual bar or restaurant that has one.

Daiquiris are also quite nice.

My personal holiday favorite is Pumpkin Spiced Rum mixed with hot chocolate. Maaan that's a soothing drink.


----------



## Bando (Apr 11, 2013)

I like vodka based mixed drinks and microbrew beers the best because I'm a hipster faggot. 

My go-to mixed drink is a Moscow mule. Get some ginger ale, lime, and vodka of your choice and you're good to go. Recipe is 1:6 vodka (or more for fun times), 1:6 lime, and 3:4 ginger ale. Packs a decent punch but tastes good and won't waste you quick. 

For beers, start with Sam Adams since you can find it pretty much everywhere. If you have a Whole Foods or something close to it, like a Trader Joe's, go there.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 11, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> I doubt that OP is still reading this thread because of HOLY FUCK PEOPLE, but I think a good beginner's drink is Smirnoff Ice. The 5% abv puts it on par with most beers, but it tastes
> SO.
> 
> MUCH.
> ...


Euggh. Maybe if you want a really cool hangover. I'll have one or two fruity drinks, but they're awful to get drunk with. 

I'd start with shit beer. Busch, bud, olde english. That way you can appreciate better beers when you're able to afford them.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 11, 2013)

SIX said:


> Blegh. You wouldn't recommend someone to start on really potent stuff, surely?
> 
> I'm down with the guy who suggested Smirnoff Ice. "Alcopops" like that are a great first drink.
> 
> ...



Of course I'm not. But a hard cider (from what I've been told) isn't that bad to start off with.
A Long Island Iced Tea for a bit higher up the ladder (I like the blue ones-remind me of Romulan Ale color wise). A Black Russian (Kahlua and vodka) or a white russian (kahlua and cream).
Or you can go the sneaky route and inject watermelons with vodka.
And try experimenting. Update some of the classics. Example: Rum and Dr. Pepper or cherry coke.


----------



## Azure (Apr 11, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I'd start with shit beer.... olde english


that, is not, shit beer. it is the finest malted beverage known to mankind. AND YOU WILL BOW BEFORE IT


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2013)

All beers are shit beers.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 11, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Of course I'm not. But a hard cider (from what I've been told) isn't that bad to start off with.
> A Long Island Iced Tea for a bit higher up the ladder (I like the blue ones-remind me of Romulan Ale color wise). A Black Russian (Kahlua and vodka) or a white russian (kahlua and cream).
> Or you can go the sneaky route and inject watermelons with vodka.
> And try experimenting. Update some of the classics. Example: Rum and Dr. Pepper or cherry coke.


The blue ones are called adios mother fuckers.  Instead of triple sec you use blue curcao.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 11, 2013)

One that is surprising not bad is vodka and prune juice. I call it a "Happy Geezer". But it's more commonly called a "Pile Driver"


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 11, 2013)

I fucking *hate*â€‹ prune juice, but I like prunes oddly enough.

Also Aleu, all beer isn't shit D:
You obviously havnt tried anything good


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2013)

Azure said:


> that, is not, shit beer. it is the finest malted beverage known to mankind. AND YOU WILL BOW BEFORE IT



Dude, it's piss water with one intention only: to get you pissed drunk.
That's it.




Aleu said:


> All beers are shit beers.


If you want a decent beer with some taste to it, Try Samuel Smith's Cherry (or Raspberry) ale.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 11, 2013)

I love Samuel Smith!
My fave is the oatmeal stout or taddy porter. Havnt tried the cherry one, next time I'm at Total Wine I'll have to build a 6 pack of Sammy's I havnt tried yet.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I love Samuel Smith!
> My fave is the oatmeal stout or taddy porter. Havnt tried the cherry one, next time I'm at Total Wine I'll have to build a 6 pack of Sammy's I havnt tried yet.



I'm not sure if they have it in a 6-pack, but I know they have it in pints.
The Cherry one has a sweet undertone and you have to drink it somewhat chilled.

Another good one is Brainless on Peaches by Epic. It's very light, even by Belgian Ale standards.


----------



## chagen (Apr 11, 2013)

do sweet beers exist?. 

far back there was a beer i found that was a mix of beer and a choc mocha named mocha beer.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 11, 2013)

chagen said:


> do sweet beers exist?.
> 
> far back there was a beer i found that was a mix of beer and a choc mocha named mocha beer.



Yeah, there are a lot of sweet beers actually, though a lot of them are seasonal and/or from smaller breweries that are hard to find outside of certain areas.  I'm not sure what is sold in scotland beer-wise, so I don't think I could give really good recommendations.


----------



## chagen (Apr 11, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> Yeah, there are a lot of sweet beers actually, though a lot of them are seasonal and/or from smaller breweries that are hard to find outside of certain areas.  I'm not sure what is sold in scotland beer-wise, so I don't think I could give really good recommendations.


 the only thing that came close was a hoegaarden rose.


----------



## Azure (Apr 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Dude, it's piss water with one intention only: to get you pissed drunk.
> That's it.


well like billy dee williams said, "works every time"

of course he also said "how you doin chewbacca? still hanging around with this loser?"

speaking of high class beer, the quebecois make a fine brew


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I'm not sure if they have it in a 6-pack, but I know they have it in pints.
> The Cherry one has a sweet undertone and you have to drink it somewhat chilled.
> 
> Another good one is Brainless on Peaches by Epic. It's very light, even by Belgian Ale standards.


Naw what I mean is at Total Wine they have empty 6 pack cases that you can put in your choice of 6 different beers 

The peaches one sounds good, I do love ales from Belgium


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 11, 2013)

Azure said:


> that, is not, shit beer. it is the finest malted beverage known to mankind. AND YOU WILL BOW BEFORE IT


Pfft. I'm a true fuwwy so I drink Colt 45.

Seriously though Colt 45 makes for a fun night.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Pfft. I'm a true fuwwy so I drink Colt 45.
> 
> Seriously though Colt 45 makes for a fun night.



No, black people drink colt 45.
Are you black? :V


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If you want a decent beer with some taste to it, Try Samuel Smith's Cherry (or Raspberry) ale.



I can't handle anything cherry flavored. Makes me vomit. Also not fond of rasperry


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 11, 2013)

Personally, I highly recommend gin and tonic as a beginner's drink. Not too sweet, not too bitter, but as with all mixed drinks, take it a little slow, mm?


And for you undergrads out there, cask wine mixed with anything that isn't cask wine will do y'right. Remember, the more vile the drink, the less likely people will steal it!

edit: Oh, and no more "But alcohol is bads for you! ;-;". You all know the risks of boozing, if you don't, Wikipedia, or... I don't know, go to middle school health class or something. Continuing to lecture people in a thread where it's out of place and unwanted will be an infractable offence. Thanks very much!


----------



## Nashida (Apr 11, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> I have been known to make this drink not sure if it has a name but you get vanilla vodka and mix it with root beer schnapps about half and half it tastes really good.



It sounds like the root beer float I tried to make once. I didn't care for it; I likened it to trying to drink Robitussin after sucking on a root beer barrel. So instead I mix the vanilla with a bottle of IBC root beer instead. Not bad.

I need more beer recommendations. Beer here in China is limited to their stuff - Harbin, Cheerday, Tsingtao, and Tiger, to name a few - but then some imports like Budweiser, Pabst Blue Ribbon, and Carlsberg. There's also quite a staggering array of imported lagers from Europe, but I've never tried anything much outside of Hoegaarden.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> No, black people drink colt 45.
> Are you black? :V


Yes so it is socially acceptable for me to drink Colt 45. I wanna be just like Lando Calrissian.


----------



## BRN (Apr 12, 2013)

Xaerun said:


> Personally, I highly recommend gin and tonic as a beginner's drink. Not too sweet, not too bitter, but as with all mixed drinks, take it a little slow, mm?





			
				Xaerun said:
			
		

> Species: http://tinyurl.com/crun5ew



oh ho ho ho, Responsibly.


----------



## chagen (Apr 12, 2013)

i found this liefmans fruitesse   fruit beer


http://www.belgique.co.uk/images/products/432_1_large.jpg  "the insert image wont work"


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 12, 2013)

Technically this should be in the Wisdom Thread. But it mainly applies here:

"It is wise to camp out in the bathroom when overly intoxicated"


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm a lightweight for the taste of alcohol, so I tend to steer clear of beers- though i've had some decent ones, and if i'm already drunk, i'll have a yuengling. But not...by choice.  I tend to go for hard ciders and things like Kaluha and Rum.  Schnapps can be very good as well.  You're really going to have to find what you like, but there's a whole range out there so there's bound to be something.


----------



## Percy (Apr 13, 2013)

chagen said:


> i found this liefmans fruitesse   fruit beer
> 
> 
> http://www.belgique.co.uk/images/products/432_1_large.jpg  "the insert image wont work"


That looks surprisingly good. o-o


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a craving for Jagerbombs right now. I blame this thread...


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 13, 2013)

Try very small sips of certain kinds of drinks. See what you like. Drink carefully.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 13, 2013)

Be classy, drink a martini _stirred _not shaken.  Bond is an idiot.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 13, 2013)

SIX said:


> oh ho ho ho, Responsibly.



I don't remember _ever_ using that word, in this conversation or any other one.

Of course, anyone unfamiliar with their alcohol tolerance, please do be careful. You don't want to be _that guy_, who's bent over the toilet half the night, any more than you want to be _that other guy_, who comforts the toilet guy. Take it slow, figure out what you can handle, and then do whatever the fuck you please, legal entities willing. The FA/F staff do not endorse binge drinking.


----------

